

Dropbox replacement? - phishphood

I ran out of 50Gb limit on dropbox and am not sure I want to go to the next level (100Gb), it is a) too expensive and b) I will overgrow it in 6 month or so c) data doesn't really need to be in the cloud but it needs to be synced up between few computers.<p>Is there an alternative to dropbox? I don't mind paying but something more reasonable than dropbox rates
======
dmnd
You could try AeroFS (<http://www.aerofs.com>) which was discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538731>

~~~
Terretta
You could, and then you could wait. The "download" button is actually a
"request invite" button:

 _Sign Up for an AeroFS Invite_

 _AeroFS is still in early alpha/beta. Please enter your email address below
and we'll invite you as soon as we can :-)_

~~~
yurisagalov
This is mostly out of necessity, we're still squashing bugs daily and aren't
really ready to accept mass user sign ups yet :)

That being said, we _are_ releasing invites on a fairly regular basis (usually
coinciding with new bug fixed versions, in an effort to improve the overall
user experience)

~~~
phishphood
Hi Yuri, I did sign up for an invite. Can you please tell me whats the major
reason(s) I would want to go with you not with JungleDisk which seems to be
doing similar things. Is it price/value differentiation only or there is more
to the story?

~~~
yurisagalov
We're fundamentally very different from JungleDisk (unless they've been doing
something we're not aware of)...

JungleDisk (like most other players in this space) requires you to upload your
data to their server first, before you're able to sync it to other devices,
where as using AeroFS, you're actually syncing data completely peer-to-peer
(e.g. even on an isolated LAN), without a third party server, unless you want
one

------
bherms
Don't know too much about the rates, etc, but you can look at:

<http://www.quora.com/What-are-Dropboxs-major-competitors>
[http://venturebeatprofiles.com/company/profile/dropbox/compe...](http://venturebeatprofiles.com/company/profile/dropbox/competitors)

------
aaaaa1
[http://lifehacker.com/5657283/how-to-make-your-own-open-
sour...](http://lifehacker.com/5657283/how-to-make-your-own-open-source-
dropbox+like-sync-and-backup-service)

------
__Rahul
You have not detailed your usecase/OS, but do consider Amazon S3
<http://bit.ly/fM7pm5>.

Dropbox storage itself is hosted on S3.

~~~
phishphood
Requirements are quite simple: sync up a shared folder between 3 macs, 1 pc
and 2 laptops. OS are: Windows XP, Vista and MacOS. Data doesn't need to be on
the cloud, but the sync needs to work reliably (dropbox messed up few of the
syncs in a bad way and I had to get the backups out)

Data growth is quite slow, may be ~2 Gb/week

I don't have a full time IT person, so I should be able to manage things
without going into system administration, rsync scares me

I want to pay may be < $.20/Gb, dropbox is expensive at $.50/gig on their
highest capacity plan.

From what I can see AeroFS would fit the bill very nicely, but they seem to be
not really available at this point

Another option I am looking at right now is Microsoft Live Mesh, which has an
app for a Mac. I don't have ideological reasons not to try them, so I am
installing it on one of the macs to see if it works or no

------
revorad
<https://www.jungledisk.com/personal/desktop/pricing/>

------
kumark23
You might want to look at Vembu Home. It has cloud storage + external USB
storage + syncing + file sharing. You pay only for cloud storage.
<http://home.vembu.com>

------
david55475
You might consider SpiderOak (<https://spideroak.com>); their pricing appears
(at a brief glance) to be about half of DropBox's.

------
ntomkin
TonidoPlug ($99) + External USB Harddrive

<http://www.tonidoplug.com/>

------
ksfq
I use SugarSync and it is quite good. They were a little flaky on the
beginning but now they are quite fast and reliable.

------
inthewoods
www.libox.com - works great, no limit.

~~~
hasenj
Interesting. How does it work? How can it be free?

I would love to try it, but there's no Linux version.

